# Check dates requesting same items multiple times



## Shani (Sep 27, 2021)

For a little over a week now, I've had the same group of items dropping into my check dates list each day. None of them are expired, I indicate such, and they show up again the day after. One expires in November so I tried adding the date to that one, but it keeps dropping back in too. Is this happening for anyone else?


----------



## Grocery George (Sep 27, 2021)

Yep we have the same thing happening at my store


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 27, 2021)

Same here. Some of them are even items that don't have an expiration. Most others are good until next year.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Sep 27, 2021)

Yep. This.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 27, 2021)

Spot was doing a test to see if anyone notice it.


----------



## MrT (Sep 30, 2021)

Yeah i notice the same items ever single day.  I only do GM check dates so mostly otc and literally nothing expires within 2 years whenever i check it.  Now i already know its not expired i just scan and move on.  I even flexed out the items i had back stocked so i didn't have to go back there every day.


----------



## PogDog (Sep 30, 2021)

I put in a MyChat help ticket the other day. Not sure if I'll get a response or if anything will change. But, it is a way to report the issue. Maybe if enough people do it, they'll pull the function.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 5, 2021)

I put in a myChat about this the other day as well. They responded and said the issue was fixed yesterday. Today I only had 3 check dates: none of them were there yesterday, and they were all items that actually had an expiration! I was getting sick of "checking" the same chapstick day after day.


----------

